

YouTube Founders Acquire Delicious - Isofarro
http://blog.delicious.com/

======
kmfrk
I would not be surprised, if Chad and Steve were avid users of the service,
and that part of their motivation for the acquisition was to keep it that way.

------
jonknee
The confirmation email about my agreeing to the transfer included a humorous
bug:

"Originating IP address: 127.0.0.1"

------
thehodge
I wonder how many of the current userbase will login and transfer the
bookmarks, I guess theres a lot of value in the historical accounts that won't
transfer with the deal..

~~~
there
i wonder how much of the current userbase hasn't already switched to pinboard.

~~~
il
Since it's easy to calculate Pinboard's user numbers, apparenty most of them.
Browser bookmark sync is probably a much bigger alternative.

------
keyle
That's fantastic news. I'm one of those that spent ages bookmarking and
properly tagging. Finally, there is hope for Yahoo! Only it's outside of
Yahoo!

~~~
allwein
What will be amusing if Yahoo later acquires the newly invigorated Delicious
18 months from now.

~~~
MaysonL
Actually, much more amusing when Google does so.

------
lizzard
I'm glad to hear it won't be going away - I built a huge api-based service off
Delicious that my whole team uses, and I really like how it works.

------
Dylanfm
I'm glad I didn't stop using it. Thanks Chad and Steve. I wonder if they have
plans for further development, or are just going to maintain it?

------
wonjun
is Google going to buy Delicious next?

------
jimktrains2
What if we use our Yahoo login with delicious?

~~~
cbryan
You'll get asked to migrate your login and data over to the "new" system. I
did it earlier and it didn't take long at all.

~~~
jimktrains2
:) Just got the email and did it and was coming back to post that I know
know:-p

Thanks!

------
lotusleaf1987
Much bigger discussion, literally right above:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2490067>

